# Nike Kaiju vs. Burton Ion vs. DC Status



## MoonOnPark

Hola all experts and amigos in this forum!

This is Perry, from the bottom of the great Andes mountain. since it is my first post, would like to say hi to ya'll. :laugh:

If any of you guys is coming to Chile for a spin this coming season, let me know, I can help you to get pretty much any information you need regarding riding in Chile, so don't hesitate.

I know there must be over 1000 post regarding the Nike boots, and I've read through most of them, and still not quite found a comparison like this, so my apologies on starting a new thread, again. :cheeky4:

Here is a little story,
When I first started snowboarding, I liked soft boots, probably has to do with how easy it was to walk around and it definitely helped me through the learning and progression period.
So even when I got better I would still rock the softest boots.

It is not until when I was sent to train in the frozen icy half-pipes in north eastern China, I found my self struggling from every wall to wall with the pair of DC Super Park I had with me.
That's when the team couch recommended me a pair of Burton Ion, and it change my life! and made my HP riding so much better.

and ever since then I started using stiffer boots for everyday riding (DC Judge, Burton Ion, Rome Marshall) , occasionally changing back to a pair of park boots to lap small to mid size park.

last season, my second pair of Ion had broken shell and I got it guaranteed from Burton's Chilean rep.
But they did not have a pair of Ion in my size, so instead, I got the Driver X, the stiffest boots in Burton's line.

It wasn't too great at the beginning, since it was just TOO stiff for a freestyle rider, so I had to rock them sort of loose all the time.
But after a few weeks of breaking-in, they felt really comfy and powerful to ride.
By the end of the season, one of the lace locks on my right foot cracked and broke off completely in a cold morning, so I am in need to change a pair.

I am a big fan of Nike's b-ball kicks and skate shoes, I've always been.
So when I heard the news about Nike's snowboarding boots I was super hyped about trying them.
ever since I got the Ion I've only like hi-end boots, really the single most important equipment money can buy (along with... gloves?!) :cheeky4:

So here are a few questions:

The Nike Kaiju seem really nice, but from what I've read on the threads, I am still quite not sure if it is more of a soft, non-supportive boots? or it is just softer in forward movements but not lateral? :dunno:

Also sizing also has seen crazy extremely two-sided opinions from everyone.
I wear size 9.5 mostly but sometimes 10 for basketball kicks, I like them to have that snugging fit, without my feet moving inside the shoes with only one layer of mid-weight sport socks on.
and for street and work 10 or 10.5 for comfort.
I am asian, and asians normally have wider feet for their size. mine are quite narrow for an asian, especially at my forefoot.

It seems like the Nike's fit narrower compares to most brand, and Kaiju is the wider fit of all.
I've had problems with the Burton Ion and Driver X after they are put in use for 30+ days, after they are broken in and packed out, a size 10 Burton boot actually start being too loose for me, I will have to tighten the shells a lot harder to get the same fit when they are newer.

I don't know if it has anything to do with my narrower foot shape, but since I had to do so, the shells will always start having some cracking or defects on the surface, eventually causing them to break. 

I've had good experience with the DC Judge about 4 seasons ago.
supportive boots that's not too stiff or soft.
So I wonder now how their top of the line boot Status are? double BOA looks amazing
I know DC boots run wider profile, is it the same with the Status?
how's DC's quality with their recent boots?

2011 Burton Ion look amazing, and I also read it's gotten more supportive than the 2011 models.
If I get them, I'm definitely going half a size smaller though.

So I am comparing these 3 boots because I can still find them online with my size (9.5/10) with a fair price tag (aprox. 240~270USD)
Right now I am leaning toward to the Kaiju, I love trying new stuffs, but also is concerned about it not being supportive enough and the sizing issue.

If anyone can throw me your 2 cents of any of my doubts above, I would be very appreciated.
any tips about where to get them cheap also very welcome!

thanks guys, I hope you have an awesome summer! :thumbsup:

P.


----------



## MoonOnPark

oh BTW I measured my footprint today, it measures exactly 27.5cm
any thoughts?


----------



## andreas

Ever since I picked up my nike's I've been the biggest nike fanboy on the board. My opinion isn't exactly the most accurate, so keep that in mind. Regardless, I rode boots looser than paris hiltons pussy. I might as well have been wearing those things that go over your shoes in the hospital. They were some garbage 32 prions with lackluster support and horrible water proofing. This isn't about them though. Eventually I picked up a pair of zoom force 1's. I had the entire lineup of nike boots before my eyes, and after trying on DK's, Kaiju's, and ZF1's, I settled on the latter because they had a fair amount of stiffness and were fit exactly how I had hoped. I find that the nike boots are true to size. Get your foot sized up at your local and then pick that exact size. Nike doesn't fuck around with fitting. If it's a 9.5, it fits a 9.5. As far as I know, from smushyness to stiffness it goes Kaiju>DK>ZF1. I read that the ZF1's are more stiff than the last 5 generations of ions. Take that how you'd like. BTW, I read this ENTIRE thread before deciding on nike's. EasyLoungin ? EasyLoungin | Nike Boots


----------



## Qball

Or you could just go to a shop and try boots on to see what you like. No one has the same feet and everyone has different preferences. Don't mess around when it comes to boots, you WILL regret it.


----------



## MoonOnPark

Qball said:


> Or you could just go to a shop and try boots on to see what you like. No one has the same feet and everyone has different preferences. Don't mess around when it comes to boots, you WILL regret it.


I would have if they carry any in our LBS, but no.
and even if they do, the cost will be double than the price in the states.
that's why I am trying to get them online.. :dunno:


----------



## MoonOnPark

> Ever since I picked up my nike's I've been the biggest nike fanboy on the board. My opinion isn't exactly the most accurate, so keep that in mind. Regardless, I rode boots looser than paris hiltons pussy. I might as well have been wearing those things that go over your shoes in the hospital. They were some garbage 32 prions with lackluster support and horrible water proofing. This isn't about them though. Eventually I picked up a pair of zoom force 1's. I had the entire lineup of nike boots before my eyes, and after trying on DK's, Kaiju's, and ZF1's, I settled on the latter because they had a fair amount of stiffness and were fit exactly how I had hoped. I find that the nike boots are true to size. Get your foot sized up at your local and then pick that exact size. Nike doesn't fuck around with fitting. If it's a 9.5, it fits a 9.5. As far as I know, from smushyness to stiffness it goes Kaiju>DK>ZF1. I read that the ZF1's are more stiff than the last 5 generations of ions. Take that how you'd like. BTW, I read this ENTIRE thread before deciding on nike's. EasyLoungin ? EasyLoungin | Nike Boots


LMFAO over the paris hilton pussy comparison hahahaha xD

actually I did read the thread from page 1~39!
crazy thread and it's very helpful, but still didn't quite find the answer..

I've thought about the ZF1's too, but they seem really bulky compares to the Burton Ion's
I ride a 2012 Nidecker Advance 155 which has only 25.1cm center waist, and with 15/-12 stance i am worried about toe dragging.
my free-ride board is a 2012 Jones Mountain Twin 159 which has 25.5cm and it seems even wider so should have no problem.

what do you think about the foot-print size of the ZF1's?


----------



## andreas

Well let me ask this, how far do your ions stick out over the board? If there is considerable overhang you'll want to either adjust your stance, or just stick with your current boots. The nike foot print is slightly more narrow than the 32 lashed footprint and AFAIK the lashed have a minimalized footprint. What size shoe are you? I'll measure the length of the footprint in MM.


----------



## MoonOnPark

> Well let me ask this, how far do your ions stick out over the board? If there is considerable overhang you'll want to either adjust your stance, or just stick with your current boots. The nike foot print is slightly more narrow than the 32 lashed footprint and AFAIK the lashed have a minimalized footprint. What size shoe are you? I'll measure the length of the footprint in MM.


ok so my boot size is 10 for the Ions and Driver Xs. 
I rode three boards with both of the boots last season, at the Rome Agent Rocker 154 some times when I carve real hard it touches a bit, probably only a couple of times I had real problem with it.

another is a Lib-Tech T.Rice 157 and since magnet traction boards are wider, I had no problem at all.

third board I rode was a Flow Scotty Lago 159, since it's a pretty big board for me, with a 26.2 width, I had no problem at all!
(but I hated flow bindings with it so.. rode 3 times in total and told my sponsor that I am very sorry xD..)

my left foot measures exactly 276mm


----------



## andreas

I was going to measure my boot because the difference between a 9.5 and 10 is minimal, but with a 276mm foot, you should be wearing an 11... I'll see if I can get you an answer.


----------



## MoonOnPark

> I was going to measure my boot because the difference between a 9.5 and 10 is minimal, but with a 276mm foot, you should be wearing an 11... I'll see if I can get you an answer.


But 276mm is closest to a size 9.5US for sure. 9.5US = 27,5cm in most sizing charts
I couldn't find any Nike snowboard sizing chart, any idea??


----------



## andreas

not true. International Shoe Size Conversion Charts/Converter Tables for Shoes Sizes


----------



## Qball

I just measured my foot and it's 26.5cm. I wear a size 10.5 (28.5 mondo)nike kaiju.


----------



## laffdog

I had this exact dilema a couple of weeks ago in the snowboard shop, I was choosing between the new Burton IONS and the nike kaijus. I ended up choosing the burton IONS, although a good boot compared to the Burton IONS the nike boots seems a bit pre-historic if you are worried about boot stiffness I would defianatley be choosing the ION, The nike seems a bit softer in that respect also you cant go past the inner sole on the burton and the speed lacing. The nike boot on the other hand seems a little less bulky than the ion.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

> not true. International Shoe Size Conversion Charts/Converter Tables for Shoes Sizes


This chart says at 25.4 cm foot, I wear a 7.5 mens. How can that be? I lost a big toenail because I tried to wear a 8.5 Celsius boot last season in December. It's still growing back.

I find 9.5 to be the most comfortable size, though if I get a boot that really packs out and is soft, I can deal with a 9.0. I think the M/W is backwards for that chart.


----------



## MoonOnPark

> not true. International Shoe Size Conversion Charts/Converter Tables for Shoes Sizes





Qball said:


> I just measured my foot and it's 26.5cm. I wear a size 10.5 (28.5 mondo)nike kaiju.


dammit!! now i am even more confused..
i've been wearing size Burton boots all the time, and like previously mentioned, after they packed out, always ends up to be a bit too loose.

and my street shoes are all between 9.5~10.5US

thought mondo number applies in centimeters of you foot size.

I used this as my measuring method

and here is another sizing chart i normally use


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I think the cm/mondo measurements must be of the footprint of the shoe or something. I just took off my old Nike Shox street shoe (size 9, 27cm labeled on the tongue) which I can only fit in because I took out the insole (footbed). My foot measures exactly 10 inches (25.4cm). The chart says I should wear a 7.5 mens shoe, yet I know for a fact that trying to wear an 8.5 boot last year caused me all sorts of fatigue problems from ankle and foot cramps and also caused me to lose my big toenail. As soon as I put a 9.0 boot back on, everything was a lot better but still somewhat cramped.

I think the only way you are going to know is going to try them on. I find a 9.5 boot is the best size for me (my Nike ZF1 is 9.5) and I wear a 9.0 nike shoe.


----------



## andreas

I assumed the chart knew what it was talking about. Moon, I suggest you get your foot sized up at a shop.


----------



## nomembername

Ive been wearing my Kaijus around the house and my toes fall asleep from being cramped after 30 minutes. Im really thinking of getting rid of the boots because Im concerned that once I get on the mountain ill be really uncomfortable. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it normal to have to tough through these issues to get to the point where the boot fits well?


----------



## andreas

I had the same issue. I realized I wasn't moving my toes around as much. walk around for 30 minutes and see if they do the same thing.


----------



## Qball

If they are cramped and you can't move your toes at all then they are too small. You want your toes to be just touching the end of the boot and not crammed. I had a little bit of toe pain too the first couple of days but changing out the insoles and just riding them resolved the issue.


----------



## MoonOnPark

Qball said:


> If they are cramped and you can't move your toes at all then they are too small. You want your toes to be just touching the end of the boot and not crammed. I had a little bit of toe pain too the first couple of days but changing out the insoles and just riding them resolved the issue.


what do you mean by changing out the insoles?

do you ride custom insoles, or after market stuff like ShredSoles, Reminder Soles..etc?

how do they perform, do they make a big difference? :dunno:

off topic but I am thinking in getting one my self so...


----------



## Qball

I've been using remind insoles. I can't stand stock insoles, they don't have enough arch support and they just flat out suck.


----------



## MoonOnPark

Qball said:


> I've been using remind insoles. I can't stand stock insoles, they don't have enough arch support and they just flat out suck.



the thing is i actually have a very low arch, scarred if too much arch support is going to hurt more!


----------



## nomembername

My feet arent cramped I dont think. 
To be clear, my toes dont curl. In fact when i put the boots on they feel snug but dont offer me room to wiggle my toes. 

The problem is that after a half an hour of standing and moving a bit my toes fall asleep. So ultimately I just want to know if I should

A) return them for boots with a bigger toe box
B) heat mold
C) suck it up and keep wearing them and wait for them to pack out. 

Otherwise the boots feel great except for the toe issue.


----------

